
Bitcoin Guarantees Strong, Not Eventual, Consistency - tdurden
http://hackingdistributed.com/2016/03/01/bitcoin-guarantees-strong-not-eventual-consistency/
======
jepler
... but with as little as 15% of mining capacity concentrated in a single
miner, z=6 doesn't even provide a 99.9% guarantee, let alone achieving a rate
lower than the proverbial radiation-induced bit flip. (see the famous bitcoin
paper [https://bitcoin.org/bitcoin.pdf](https://bitcoin.org/bitcoin.pdf) down
on page 8)

